# Lakeport State Park Closed This Weekend



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Just got off the phone with the park office. 

Due to the inclement weather and heavy flooding the park is closed until Monday. Hope all of the folks in St. Clair County stay safe and dry.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Wow. Just knowing that Park very well, it'd take a LOT of rain to cause any flooding in that well drained area. 

Lakeport is the best State Park on the east side when it comes to camping.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Northern St. Clair County received up to 6 inches of rain in 24 consecutive hours between Tuesday and Wednesday. Only 3.5 inches of rain in the gauge here in the southern part of the county :yikes:
The National Weather Service in Detroit/Pontiac has extended the

* Flood Warning for...
northern St. Clair County in Southeast Michigan...

* until 800 PM EDT Thursday


----------

